# Wut V8's fit easily?



## 74260z (Apr 9, 2005)

I have a 74' 260z and want to put in a V8. Would any 350 fit? How bout crate motors, would any crate 350 fit? 
1 more question. Why is everyone who does the V8 swap go automatic?

Thanx in advance. 
Jimmy


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

74260z said:


> I have a 74' 260z and want to put in a V8. Would any 350 fit? How bout crate motors, would any crate 350 fit?
> 1 more question. Why is everyone who does the V8 swap go automatic?
> 
> Thanx in advance.
> Jimmy


 You can make any motor fit that you want, they pretty much all require motor mounts to be welded in. 

Most people opt for the auto trans because it's easiest to drive. It may also be harder to get the stick where you want it on a manual. Putting a 350 and a T56 in a 240Z would probably put the stick shift way far back of where it would have been originally. Since autos are mostly selected by cable or adjustable metal rods, it's easier to install.


----------



## Alf30DET (Apr 15, 2005)

Chev powered Z's are common throughout the world, well almost.
♣Zen31ZR♣ is right about the mounts etc...

I don't know about you guys but im more interested the hi tech v8's like Q45's etc...

You might have seen these pics posted on the net before, if not take a close look. It's a 240Z with a twin turbo Q45 V8 720 HP. :thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Looks kinda lost in that engine bay. Maybe 2 of those, end to end...... :thumbup:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

do a SBC swap a 350 kit is available from motorsport auto or you could do it yourself.


----------



## 74260z (Apr 9, 2005)

*Motormount kit...?*

Has anyone here bought the motormount kit? 
If so, does it tell u where u need to weld it or is it a guess and check method?


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

www.hybridz.org will have all your answers


----------

